# RUNNING HOT WATER NEEDED



## terri l chesler (Jul 6, 2017)

Doing an event that is requiring running hot water for me to obtain a license.  I have a 4 gallon electric mini-tank water heater with a 6 ft. power cord.  The electric outlet is 20 ft away,  How can I connect the heater to the outlet.  Manufacturer does not suggest a extension cord but I have done research suggesting that as long as the amps and wattage of extension cord is the same or greater than water heater it can work.  Any suggestions?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Will this be a catering or a fair of some sort where you have a booth?
Reasoning.....most regular events will have a licensed electrician roaming around.
Will have a small fee ....

Mimi


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yea olde health inspector will want to see hot and cold running water, a basin, and waste water properly disposed of, as well as soap and paper towels.

While it may cost a bit more, it is worthwhile to rent a handwash station from a rental co. This is a self contained unit made by Cambro, and it gets the nod from virtually every health jnspector.

Just a suggestion from someone who's been there.......


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Beat me to it. This is what you need and probably what the HD will expect.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ca...ntained-hand-sink-cart-110v/214KSC402BKS.html


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

foodpump said:


> Yea olde health inspector will want to see hot and cold running water, a basin, and waste water properly disposed of, as well as soap and paper towels.
> 
> While it may cost a bit more, it is worthwhile to rent a handwash station from a rental co. This is a self contained unit made by Cambro, and it gets the nod from virtually every health jnspector.
> 
> Just a suggestion from someone who's been there.......


Not sure where in the world you hail from, however down here our friendly health inspector will also ping you for not having a separate, dedicated hand washing station. No, you can't wash your hands in the same basin as you washed the celery.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

_"Manufacturer does not suggest a extension cord but I have done research suggesting that as long as the amps and wattage of extension cord is the same or greater than water heater it can work."_
yes oversized power cord is OK


----------



## Hilarie (Nov 1, 2017)

Our health inspector allows us to fill an Igloo cooler with hot water and place it above a basin or bus tub for catching the drain water and use it for handwashing at festivals. You have to buy a different spigot that stays open instead of the pushbutton one that comes on the Igloo, but they're easy to find and install. We use a propane demand hot water heater for hot water for our sink at outdoor events. Works great.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

thomas fontaine said:


> _"Manufacturer does not suggest a extension cord but I have done research suggesting that as long as the amps and wattage of extension cord is the same or greater than water heater it can work."_
> yes oversized power cord is OK


It can work is not a great plan IME.
Actually it may not be ok per OSHA and if used in this manner could bring the wrath of the event electricians raining down.
...not to mention will void the warranty on everything in the area...

mimi


----------

